# Does this look complete? (Bueno vino minijet)



## BIGJEFF (Oct 27, 2010)

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Wine-or-Beer-Electric-Filter-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ238583511

For those who have that one, does it look complete to you?
The deal just seems to good to be true!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 27, 2010)

It appears to be correct.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 27, 2010)

Well then, I believe I got nyself a good deal then 

Id that the one where you can add the "auto-bottler" or what ever it's called....?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would say so - $25 - i got mine for $149 with 3 sets of pads and free shipping - so i thought i had a good deal.

Make sure it is in working condition!!!


----------



## cpfan (Oct 27, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I would say so - $25 - i got mine for $149 with 3 sets of pads and free shipping - so i thought i had a good deal.
> 
> Make sure it is in working condition!!!


It looks complete but the pump housing looks different than mine (bought 1999?), and from the one pictured on the BV site. Also mine came in a box covered by pictures, not a plain box with printing.

Has BV changed the body and box, or is it really old?

Steve


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 27, 2010)

The ones they have at my brew store come in the same boxes....maybe it's the canadian version...??


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 27, 2010)

it is the same as mine exactly


----------



## cpfan (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine was bought in Regina SK (ie it's Canadian). I sold BV Mini Jets in a store in British Columbia from 2001 to 2007. According to the web-site, BV's address is 365 Franklin Blvd, NOT 191 Samuelson St.

Mine has 2 black feet at the front on the bottom. The one pictured has 3 feet visible.

Sorry, but I still think it's an old one. But maybe they've made changes to it recently.

Steve


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 27, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Mine was bought in Regina SK (ie it's Canadian). I sold BV Mini Jets in a store in British Columbia from 2001 to 2007. According to the web-site, BV's address is 365 Franklin Blvd, NOT 191 Samuelson St.
> 
> Mine has 2 black feet at the front on the bottom. The one pictured has 3 feet visible.
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't expect it to be new at that price!!
I mean for 25$ if it works it can be a 100years old! It'll still be better thatn my 100year old euro filter!!!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 27, 2010)

no luck......
I e-mail 28 minutes after the add was posted and I just got an e-mail back that it was sold 

guess it wasn't ment to happen


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

It no longer shows up on post


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 27, 2010)

nope, it gone, sold never to be seen again....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

Not surprised - a price like that - it isn't going to hang around long.


----------



## dazz (Mar 6, 2011)

I just rented one to do my 3rd batch. Other than needing a bit of practice to get it right it seems to have worked great. I will also be watching Kijiji to get one before batch 4 is ready.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone else have a problem getting the drain hose to drain. When I used my mini jet it seems the drain hose would always back up and I would have to blow in it to get it to start draining.


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have problem any more. i shortened the drain hose to the bare minimum length to get to whatever I'm draining into. Usually a mason jar (which I then drink,classy or what! LOL) in the sink since mini jet sits right beside the sink when I'm using. I used to drain it to the floor with long hose into a wine bottle. Had trouble like you are talking about.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok that is exactly what I was doing. Draining from table top to a bottle sitting on a milk crate.


----------

